# Pics of males as babies



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey everyone
I wanted to ask for a little favor if that's okay. I would like to see pics of your males(if you know they are males for sure) when they were babies. I know they all look like females when they are babies but I would still like to see pics. I am just curious as to what they look like. It doesn't matter the color, etc. Just pics of before they first molted..thanks!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Here's 2 boys I hand-raised.. 

3ish weeks old










These 2 males (I still have one of them - Charlie, my best friend has the other male - Twix) are nearly 2 years old now, they both have a visible yellow mask and whistle and such, and they're normal greys so it's easier to sex them.. hence I know they're definitely males.


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh yes thank you!!! How cute!!!! The grey I have looks like these..Anymore pics?


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's a video of mine cause I can't take any pics

View My Video


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Get ready for the cute! This was Arthur when he was about 10 weeks old. The day I got him. 11 years ago! I thought he was so cute that I picked him over all the other baby birds that were pied and cinnamon pearl 



And here is Little Bird when he was about the same age! For some reason Arthur was a much more attractive baby (in spite of his messed up tail feathers), but Little Bird got cuter as he matured 



Both are definitely boys- Arthur has successfully fathered chicks and Little Bird was DNA sexed.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They're adorable!! You have a Pearl and a Normal Grey! 

Here's some more photos of the 2 males as they've grown up:

(you'll notice their face/mask has turned yellow as they've grown). 









































































(the grey is molting out in this photo and he's getting his yellow face/mask)









here's the full yellow mask the males get










If that normal grey you're hand-feeding is female, the face will stay grey with a touch of yellow.


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

How cute! Thank you for all the pics...they are just so adorable!!


----------

